# My first model shoot!!!!



## OttawaPhotog (Sep 11, 2007)

Okay so I have posted my few first wedding photos in another thread and I thought I would post my first model photo shoot here as well!  Again C&C welcome!!  I had tons of fun while shooting with her and I will definitely do it again!

Enjoy!

1.







2.






3.





4.






Thanks for looking!!


----------



## gomexz (Sep 11, 2007)

In pics 1 and 3 she doesnt look like she wants to be there,  however the last one is very nice.


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 11, 2007)

#3 is a real winner!  #2 is bringing the rest down tho.  Overall great job, and she is very pretty.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 11, 2007)

Huh.  The second is my favorite, but I really like them all.  The second shows a lot of "tude". Love it.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I disagree with Tyler and agree with Cindy. The #2 street shot is awesome! #1 to me is kinda not working because she looks too fake in the chest area. Just my opinion. I really like the tilt in #3. Great job on #4 too. Very nice overall.

NJ


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 11, 2007)

#2 for me as well.  Nice work


----------



## souljourney (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't like the pole/flags coming out of her head in #2 but the rest are nice...especially #4!


----------



## BOUNCE! (Sep 11, 2007)

I like no.2 and 4. the pole isn't distracting to me at all in no.2 even when I went back for another look, and I just love the composition, the expression and the lighting in no.4. 1 an 3 weren't appealing to me, but still nice work for all of them.


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 11, 2007)

Ya....I would do it again, too ...lol.

Anyways, they're good shots.  I like the placement of her hips in #2...really sexy.


----------



## S2K1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I like her attitude and walking down the street is fine, but I think the background is too distracting. Not so much a fan of #1, but I really like #4.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 12, 2007)

They're pretty good, as said before lose the pole in two. H


----------



## Holly Marie (Sep 12, 2007)

Great pics + Great model.


----------



## Tony-J (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice photos, really like #4


----------



## Mesoam (Sep 12, 2007)

does she know how to smile?


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 12, 2007)

All very nice shots; I prefer #1, #3 and #4.  The street shot just doesn't do it for me.  #1 is just great with her expression and her eyes seem to be looking right at you.  Very nice model also.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice job,  I like them all with three being my favorite.  The only thing tha tmessed with me is in number one I couldnt tell by the placement of her arms if she was laying down but her hair is out like that so I imagine she is.  Maybe if she owuld put her hand up by her hair or something, the chopped wrists are what give it an illusion of her bieing straight up adn down.  Or maybe I am just nuts.
Anyhow, better than any of mine so far... great job!


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 12, 2007)

She looks great in #2, but the over exposed sky and the pole growing out of her head really takes away from the model.  Doesn't look as professional as the others.  Just my .02 cents, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree about the breasts in #1. If hers are real, I apologize, but implants never look good with someone lying on their back like that. It emphasizes the edges of the implant. 

I think #3 would look much better if you got rid of the furrow in her forehead. Then she wouldn't have that "are we almost done" look, making her much sweeter. 

Very pretty girl and nice shots otherwise. I would love to see you get her back and do some more, with smiles this time.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 12, 2007)

I just looked again at the pole issue, and I swear, I didn't notice it.  Kinda looks like a Vegas Showgirl's headgear.  Ads to the tude!
I don't mind the fakey boobs so much either.  Kinda goes hand in hand with a lot of model shoots these days, as a lot of these girls are model wannabes.  (No offense to your beautiful model here, just saying she probably doesn't have an agent yet).
Also, the more I look at number 4, the more I love it.  She's got a very confident look.  I think a bit of skin clean up, very light, would really make this one crazy good.


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Again Ottawa,
Hope you don't mind, but I do totally love number 4 too. I wouldn't change anything on the rest, but I thought a little something would help on the last one.
I didn't really change much. Just took away some stray hairs and acne, lightened the eyes a smidge ('cause the hat cut the light off), and got rid of the tiny veins in her eyes.  Oh, and I took the lint off the hat too.  
All were done with the healing tool, even the eyes.
Again, I hope you don't mind. Just giving you another option.
Love the work! Many hugs!
Cindy


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the comments on the photos. 
#1 she is laying down and I was standing over her when I took that shot.  I will try to think of the raised hand suggestion in the future.  
#2 I might to a re-edit to clean up some stuff and see how it looks (i.e. without the pole coming out of the head), 
#3 samething here I will try some skin smoothing (not sure what to do, but will try healing brush) 
#4 Cindy I really like your edit, and I just want to know if you smoothed out the skin with the healing brush as well??  and did you dodge it to get it a little more exposed?  I'm going to resize the original that I took this from and post it after.... just to see what I was working from!


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Sep 12, 2007)

Original for #4


----------



## elsaspet (Sep 13, 2007)

OttawaPhotog said:


> Thanks to everyone for the comments on the photos.
> #1 she is laying down and I was standing over her when I took that shot. I will try to think of the raised hand suggestion in the future.
> #2 I might to a re-edit to clean up some stuff and see how it looks (i.e. without the pole coming out of the head),
> #3 samething here I will try some skin smoothing (not sure what to do, but will try healing brush)
> #4 Cindy I really like your edit, and I just want to know if you smoothed out the skin with the healing brush as well?? and did you dodge it to get it a little more exposed? I'm going to resize the original that I took this from and post it after.... just to see what I was working from!


 
Hi Ottawa,
No, just a healing brush, and I kept it very light because I thought you would want to keep her as natual as possible.  No dodging at all was done.
I think you did a great job.  I like that photo too!


----------



## RMThompson (Sep 13, 2007)

These are great with the exception of number 2. I would do something to manipulate the background, and crop it better where the girl is the focus.

The problem with the street picture I see is this:

1. Their isn't enough contrast between the background and the girl. Maybe burn out most of the street or darken it some.
2. The lines are distracting, especially of the road, leading not to the girls head but the big bellowing sign behind her. Taken at a lower angle, the lines might have met in her chest or lower and make the model stand out more. They also cause a symmetry effect becase they are equally placed from either side of the road. Tilting the picture may help.
3. The randomness of the cars and the signs don't help any.

Just my two cents. Every other picture is a gem, however I would try to keep simplier background overall when shooting models, and then try to seperate them from the background some via contrast. If she is dark skinned and dark haired, use lighter cream colored backgrounds. If she is paler and blonde, use a dark background, etc.


----------



## subimatt (Sep 13, 2007)

great job, LOVE #3.


----------



## OttawaPhotog (Sep 13, 2007)

RMThompson...

Thanks for those pointers, I really do appreciate and take other people's 2 cents into account, as for I am just starting out with this kind of shooting!


----------

